# Fletching Dilemma



## PreacherTony (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey guys, I just upgraded to 21st century and bought a Mathews Drenalin. I will be using carbon arrows for the first time and I was considering getting Blazers for my fletching. I have only heard one bad thing about them from one person. He said he had problems keeping them on the shaft. I have been in the dark ages with my old bow and arrows ..... things have changed alot and I would appreciate any thoughts!

Tony


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I have used blazers for a couple years now and they are great vanes. Although this year I had a little trouble with them staying on the shaft, but I think it was because I switched glues. You will love them, just make sure you don't go cheap when buying the glue. They are awesome though cuz they don't warp and steer broadheads really nice.


----------



## PreacherTony (Dec 29, 2006)

Brett, forgive me for my ignorance but could you tell me which glue you use? Also, do you think that the arrow's surface plays a part in adhesion? :-? Also, would a whisker bisquit rest, which I am thinking of getting, cause problems?


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

Tony,

I use blazers with a WB and they work great. I use arrow wraps and goat tuff glue.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

AAE fast set gel is the good stuff. I haven't had any problems with it and it really sticks great. Also, you don't have to but I like to put a little dab of glue in front of the vein just for a little added protection. Make sure you don't touch the bottom of the veins at all too...cuz of the oil in our skin but Im sure you knew that. I would recommend you buy some arrow wraps, they are really cheap and provide a really clean oil free surface for good fletching. If you do buy wraps the best way to apply those is a good flat surface and use a mouse pad to roll them on, that works great, cuz you get a nice even roll. I also shoot a whisker biscuit and the blazers fly awesome out of it. I haven't had any fletching come off because of the whisker biscuit, so no worries there. Good Luck


----------



## PreacherTony (Dec 29, 2006)

Guys, thanks tons. I can't wait for that bow to come in .... :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Stay away from Bohnings Fletchtite and Fletchtite Platinum neither work well unless you lightly sand the arrow shaft with some 220 grit.

Never used a blazer vane can't say there.

Whisker bisquits are sorta' hard on fletching but nothing that will cause problems on a hunting bow, unless you are one of those guys that shoot everyday of the year in practice.

You know, there is nothing wrong with shooting the old tried and true Easton XX75 shafts from a Matthews. :beer:


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I bought some new Beman arrows last summer and it didn't take long for my whisker biscuit to start peeling the fletching off. But like Bretts said, a little dab of glue on the front of the fletching will solve this. I also put the blazer vanes on my arrows after this problem and love them. The best part is that they are a little thicker so they don't warp. That glue that he mentioned is great too, I'd swear by it.


----------



## PreacherTony (Dec 29, 2006)

Guys, you are saving me tons of time and worry! I sure appreciate it. Any more thoughts by anyone else are welcome!

Tony


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

I've used the AAE fast set gel, and something called Fast Fletch too. They both seemed to be really tough glues but i prefer AAE. The Fast Fletch was a really watery runny glue (kinda messy) and it set up VERY fast compared to AAE which is more like a super glue consistency and is not messy at all. Make sure when you prep your arrows that you dont use a solvent like rubbing alcohol with these two glues. I cant remember the exact name of one of the active ingredients of the two glues, but solvents like rubbing alcohol react with them and reduce the bonding strength. You should use just water and no soap to clean the shaft. One thing i noticed with AAE, and never checked with Fast Fletch was that if you let the glue dry with your arrows in a enclosed area, like a bow case, a white film from the fumes will be visible on anything dark, like a carbon arrow, your new vanes, the inside of your bowcase :******: . I ONLY use blazer vanes, but i have noticed that with a straight clamp, while putting them a little offset on the arrow shaft, they seem to sometimes leave the back corner of the vane a little raised and not flat on the shaft. Be careful to keep an eye on that because it can leave a slight gap between the shaft and vane.


----------

